# Need help EC Stack Dosing/Cycling



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

How much mg of ephedrine should I start with and how much should I increase the dose. One pill has 8mg ephedrine. Its been a while I did this stack.
How many days/weeks should I continue doing this, and when should I take it?
Thanks.


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

24mg (3x tabs) + 200mg caffeine.

8mg will just make you able to breathe better. 16mg will work but the sweet spot is 24mg. If you like being able to sleep just avoid taking a dose in the afternoon. Personally when I use it i only use it during the mornings as it can effect my sleep when used after midday.


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

Testabc said:


> 24mg (3x tabs) + 200mg caffeine.
> 
> 8mg will just make you able to breathe better. 16mg will work but the sweet spot is 24mg. If you like being able to sleep just avoid taking a dose in the afternoon. Personally when I use it i only use it during the mornings as it can effect my sleep when used after midday.


thanks for the reply. think ill start with 16mg, then work my way up to 24mg.
do you know for how long should I continue with this stack? 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

Reckless said:


> thanks for the reply. think ill start with 16mg, then work my way up to 24mg.
> do you know for how long should I continue with this stack? 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


You can continue until you no longer feel the effects. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is general rule of thumb but everyone's body is different so use it more of a guide rather than a must.

It works brilliant as an appetite suppressant. Dose waking up and dose around midday makes me barely want to think about food until tea time. But that's just my experience, you may be different.


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

Testabc said:


> You can continue until you no longer feel the effects. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is general rule of thumb but everyone's body is different so use it more of a guide rather than a must.
> 
> It works brilliant as an appetite suppressant. Dose waking up and dose around midday makes me barely want to think about food until tea time. But that's just my experience, you may be different.


I see, looks like I have to use it and see how I react. I can control my appetite but the main reason im going with this stack is fat burning, I know there are better peds to burn fat but they're more dangerous I guess. also ephedrine gives laser focus so it'll help me not only on workouts but for my studies too. I just hope it can help me burn fat.


----------

